#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the new YouTube Ads features for marketers?

## Bhavya

Amid the COVID-19 lockdowns, there are major shifts in YouTube users' viewing behavior. So, based on that now YouTube is looking to offer new YouTube Ads options for the marketers. If you're a YouTube marketer, here you can find the new YouTube Ads features: https://bit.ly/3codsYI

----------

